# tiramisu



## LovingYou

Is tiramisu safe to eat? Today i was craving it really bad, so i posted on Facebook lisa "is craving tiramisu super bad" and sweet sweet OH's mom and dad (my in laws) come to my work and hour later with a huge piece of it! :hugs: they are so sweet to me!

I told them thank you so much and i also mentioned that some people say we can't eat it because it could potentially be made with raw eggs. I said i don't care about it, and i'll eat it because its delicious :haha:

a couple hours later OH's mom called me and said that she called the market where the tiramisu was made (a local market) and they said it contains raw egg whites. :nope: OH's mom felt so bad that she bought me something i can't eat.

Does anyone know if it would be bad to eat a small piece? Tomorrow is my baby shower, so i put it in the fridge and figured i would save it for tomorrow.


----------



## babyjan

I stay away from it because of the raw egg but even with the coffee I try not to eat too much if I do have some without eggs

EDIT: I know how much it sucks when everyone around you is eating it though x


----------



## babyjan

Just found this site hope it helps. 
https://kidshealth.org/parent/question/infants/eating.html


----------



## Dani_87

I didn't know it contains raw egg! Definitely have eaten it 2 or 3 times while pregnant. :X


----------



## xdxxtx

Oops, I just had a piece yesterday. Well, I didn't get sick from it! Have a little piece, and if nothing happens within 5 hours, enjoy the rest!


----------



## whirlwind

I had a small piece of it when I was about 32 weeks preggo - and didn't even think about the raw egg whites! But, even though it tasted awesome I really regretted eating it because it's made with espresso. After not having ANY caffeine during the pregnancy, those few tablespoons of espresso made me so wired that I couldn't sleep and was really agitated for a few hours. Baby was also jumping around from the caffeine.


----------



## ValentinesGal

I've eaten tiramisu several times through my pregnancy and all has been well. Granted it has caffeine in it from the espresso and chocolate, but you're allowed some caffeine every day. So I'd say enjoy! :)


----------



## FiNZ

How sweet of your in-laws to do that! That's just so lovely! Unfortunately if it has raw eggs in it, it's probably safest not to eat it. Your choice of course, but I wouldn't risk it. 

Look through some recipe books and see if you can find a recipe that looks good, and is safe! 

You can also use decaf coffee!

xx


----------



## fairykate

You could make it yourself, but commercial Tiramisu contains raw egg whites, strong espresso and liqueur. All of which are big no-nos during pregancy. 

The egg would concern me more as you don't know how long it's sat there and where it's come from & even the slightest trace of salmonella etc could affect baby.


----------



## katieeandbump

Supermarket ones are find as they never contain raw eggs, but if she has told you there are raw eggs in there I deffinately would not eat it, even if you've eaten it before don't take the chance :) if ur still craving get a supermarket one ;) I absolutely love tirimasu and that's what I do :D x


----------



## fairykate

katieeandbump said:


> Supermarket ones are find as they never contain raw eggs, but if she has told you there are raw eggs in there I deffinately would not eat it, even if you've eaten it before don't take the chance :) if ur still craving get a supermarket one ;) I absolutely love tirimasu and that's what I do :D x

But even then they do contain liqueur and coffee, so if you've stayed away from alcohol and caffeine that would still be a no. You can taste the alcohol in it too I've always found.


----------

